# 2013 Mahindra Max 28xl Shuttle starts but won't stay running



## MissouriMax (Apr 10, 2020)

Hoping for some helpful advice. I've got a 2013 Mahindra Max28 xl Shuttle. Was digging a trench last weekend when it died. The way it died is the same as when a safety switch is tripped. It will restart, but then immediately dies. Interestly, it will continue to run if I hold the key all the way over to the "start" position. It's not just the starter moving the engine--it is actually running. In fact, I held it over enough to get it out of the ditch area so I could get to it a bit easier. It couldn't be the seat switch or the neutral switch, as I had already bypassed those. Today, I bypassed the PTO switches to troubleshoot but no help. I have looked for a clutch safety switch, but can't find one. I have read a bit about the fuel cutoff solenoid, but don't really know that much about it. Electrical issues are the worst for me, so I appreciate any help.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

You need to get yourself a parts list so you can find 
things on your tractor and you will have part numbers
if you need to purchase something. And seeing how
the parts are expanded view helps to remove stuff

willy


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

MissouriMax said:


> Hoping for some helpful advice. I've got a 2013 Mahindra Max28 xl Shuttle. Was digging a trench last weekend when it died. The way it died is the same as when a safety switch is tripped. It will restart, but then immediately dies. Interestly, it will continue to run if I hold the key all the way over to the "start" position. It's not just the starter moving the engine--it is actually running. In fact, I held it over enough to get it out of the ditch area so I could get to it a bit easier. It couldn't be the seat switch or the neutral switch, as I had already bypassed those. Today, I bypassed the PTO switches to troubleshoot but no help. I have looked for a clutch safety switch, but can't find one. I have read a bit about the fuel cutoff solenoid, but don't really know that much about it. Electrical issues are the worst for me, so I appreciate any help.


The fuel shut off solenoid should be bolted to the front of the engine timing cover. It will have a harness connector a few inches from it, with (most likely) two wires. One power (with key on) and the other ground. 

Your description indicates that something has dissatisfied the operator aggravation circuit, so the safety module thinks there is a problem with one or more of the switches involved. Probably a seat switch, neutral switch, PTO switch, park brake switch, or some combination thereof. It now wants to shut the engine down as soon as it starts. 

I can't link you to the parts list website I'm looking at because it won't let me. If you think it would help you, I can walk you through getting to it yourself, or I may be able to help you with some "work around" options to get it going again, at least temporarily.


----------



## MissouriMax (Apr 10, 2020)

Fedup said:


> The fuel shut off solenoid should be bolted to the front of the engine timing cover. It will have a harness connector a few inches from it, with (most likely) two wires. One power (with key on) and the other ground.
> 
> Your description indicates that something has dissatisfied the operator aggravation circuit, so the safety module thinks there is a problem with one or more of the switches involved. Probably a seat switch, neutral switch, PTO switch, park brake switch, or some combination thereof. It now wants to shut the engine down as soon as it starts.
> 
> I can't link you to the parts list website I'm looking at because it won't let me. If you think it would help you, I can walk you through getting to it yourself, or I may be able to help you with some "work around" options to get it going again, at least temporarily.


The parts list website sounds like it would be helpful for a lot of reasons--not just this particular problem, so I'd be grateful for that assistance. Also very interested in temporarily getting it going as I am in the middle of a project.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Check your PM inbox


----------



## MissouriMax (Apr 10, 2020)

Just closing the loop on this one. Thanks to Fedup's help, I confirmed it was indeed the fuel shutoff solenoid. This is one that works: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B62M2C4?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details. Back in business. Thanks so much for the help.


----------

